# A VERY unhappy fish



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

Green tetra in a 20 g tetra tank. Stays in one place near top with head down, belly greatly distended. All the other fish are doing great. 

Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

possible swim bladder type issue?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

wet_and_wild said:


> Green tetra in a 20 g tetra tank. Stays in one place near top with head down, belly greatly distended. All the other fish are doing great.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hello wet and wild,
Don't suppose he would take a bit of a frozen pea(with the shell taken off) in case it was swim bladder. Sorry if it sounds harsh but he sounds in a sorry state as you said.If he dosen't very quickly improve IMO i would put him to sleep


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are the scales sticking out, making it look like a pinecone? If so it could be dropsy


----------



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

I wondered about the swim bladder myself. Before he got real bad he was swimming in a head-down position.

No, it wasn't dropsy; no protruding scales. 

He died the next day, which I was expecting, but I thought I might as well try to see if anyone knew what it might be. In the meantime I lost another green tetra. All the rest of the tetras are doing great.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Stop feeding for a couple of days. Then try frozen pea - even on the healthy ones. Chances are they were a little over-fed.
cb


----------

